# Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question



## Ergokinetics (Mar 23, 2007)

To those of you with Bilstein PSS9 coilovers, which direction do I turn the knob on the front struts to firm up the dampening (to reach setting 1)? The rears have numbers and arrows on the dial but the fronts have a rubber booty covering the knobs. I'm figuring I don't need to pry the booties off (which are on tight) if I can know if I turn the knobs clockwise or counterclockwise to reach level 1 on the fronts. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PDX 337 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question (Ergokinetics)*

I pulled the little blue covers off so I could be sure of setting them consistently. I think I recall it was counerclockwise to stiffen (higher the number, the stiffer they are)
http://www.bilstein.com/PSS_bro_fnl.pdf




_Modified by PDX 337 at 5:45 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## Ergokinetics (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question (PDX 337)*

Okay, so both front and rears get turned the same way to adjust stiffness. Good to know.
BTW, 1 is actually the stiffest setting on the PSS9's (counterintuitive, I know).


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question (Ergokinetics)*

What do you think of the PSS9s?


----------



## Ergokinetics (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question (l88m22vette)*

So far (they have been on the car for a week) I love them. Set at 5 all around with approx. a 8/10-1" drop all around the ride is better than stock. Its sports car firm, yet very smooth. No more jarring bumps, the car just rolls over stuff. Handling has improved significantly as well. I have yet to break traction, however, next week I am going to be on the track to give a better test (driving around the city streets has not given me the best opportunities).
Now that the PSS9s are on the car, I see the rear spring issue everyone cites, it looks as if they are almost fully compressed, with just a pig tail at the bottom taking the majority of the hits. Amazingly, this design appears to work, although I'll keep an eye on it. Worst case, if they fail, I'll just replace the rear springs with something else. 
I wanted a coilover system that could keep the ride comfortable for when I drive clients around, but also something I could easily stiffen up for the track. The PSS9's appear to fit the bill.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question (Ergokinetics)*

you'll want to pull off the rubber cover. crank them all the way one way or the other and count back to the setting you want. I did this everytime to ensure i didn't assume it was at a number that it wasn't. i also put a tiny spray of WD40 into the blue cap before putting it on. this will make it easy to take off the next time AND (this is very important) make it easy to put the cap on without changing the setting you just made. 
I ran 5 front, 4 rear.....made it rotate easy when wanted and still ride smooth.


----------



## Ergokinetics (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question (M this 1!)*

M this 1!,
So cranking all four corners to the stiffest setting (1) when I get to the track next week might not be the best set up?
Also, any tips to pulling off the rubber booties? They are on tight.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question (Ergokinetics)*

i found full stiff in rear was better at the track than full at all four. 
to get the cap off: take a flat bladed screw driver and use the edge of it to sort of scrap off the thing. once you get it started you can begin to squeeze the nipple end of it and pull it off. god, describing how to get this off is as hard as it is to get it off. hope this made sense. you can also get the edge of the cap pulled back enough to spray oil in it and then it'll slide right off.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i found full stiff in rear was better at the track than full at all four. 

That gives the car more rear stiffness, thus making it rotate better. Its like what an anti-roll bar does. Just an extra FYI Ergokinetics


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question (l88m22vette)*

how low do Pss9's go?
Are they one of the low coilover kits for the TT?


----------



## Ergokinetics (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 adjustment question (M this 1!)*

Great advice guys, I appreciate it!
In regards to how low do the PSS9's go, if I'm not mistaken, they offer one of the least amount of drops of the coilover suppliers.


_Modified by Ergokinetics at 8:57 AM 4-4-2008_


----------

